# Saunders black mamba bands



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am thinking of ordering some of the saunders black mamba bands. Has anyone tried them? Are they a lot stronger than the stock bands that come with the saunders slingshots?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have tested both Saunders Band sets. The main advantage of the Black Mamba bands is the UV protection. They don't shoot much harder, but will last much longer in the heat and sunlight. They are an excellent choice for keeping in a survival package. It you want stronger bands for a Saunders flat bander my Express bands are optimized for that. -- Tex


----------

